# How are you practicing during lockdown??



## Hammertoe (Jan 7, 2021)

Obviously most of us are lockdown and not able to play golf, so I was just wondering how you guys are practicing at the moment? Are you putting in the living room? Hitting into a net? Or even just staring at the clubs and wishing your course was open again?

I'm lucky enough to live very remotely and own a small piece of land so I can hit balls over the field and then I take my 2 small kids and the dog down every couple of days and collect the balls. Can hit anything from a wedge up to a 5 iron, I could hit more but would lose those balls.

Just interested really to see if anyone is doing anything similar?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 7, 2021)

Hitting some pitch and chip shots into a net, and using a visio putting mats and gates


----------



## GG26 (Jan 7, 2021)

Not doing anything until the course is open again.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 7, 2021)

I have a net set up, and using a garmin G80. I play a virtual round every day. I use a Spurk mat but occasionally hit one off the grass. 
Will see if it pays off when the the course opens.. currently though it’s keeping me entertained.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 7, 2021)

Practice?
Strange word...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 7, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Practice?
Strange word...
		
Click to expand...

Did you have to look it up


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 7, 2021)

Not practiced for over a year. I used to be chipping and putting at the course almost every day after work.


----------



## IainP (Jan 7, 2021)

Similar to harpo..
https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/threads/a-little-project-for-the-long-nights.106745/post-2237115

Just come in with a sweat on, - 3 outside 😁


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 7, 2021)

Err, I'm not? 

In the first lockdown I bought a cheap practise net and some foam balls (since I didn't have that much faith in the cheap net). I quickly realised that not really seeing the ball flight makes it of limited use and it gets boring quickly. I only used the thing twice in that whole 7 weeks or whatever it was. It's now awkwardly stuffed into the shed because I couldn't be bothered to fold it down properly either. (It was awkward to put up, it's basically the same as a tent.)

I will probably get bored enough to get it out at some point. But, the back lawn is really long as I accidentally stopped cutting too soon before winter - so I'd have to get the lawnmower out first and look like a crazy man cutting his lawn in January. Also the mat I bought to hit balls off was a small flimsy one which didn't sit flat and the balls kept rolling off of it, so I'd have to buy a new heavier mat really. There's just so many obstacles here. 

I would never dream of practising putting on a carpet, that must be so different to putting on an actual green that it renders it completely pointless.


----------



## JamesR (Jan 7, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I would never dream of practising putting on a carpet, that must be so different to putting on an actual green that it renders it completely pointless.
		
Click to expand...

You can work on start line, without worrying about the rest of the putt.


----------



## CliveW (Jan 8, 2021)

Our golf range is open.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 8, 2021)

My putting rail and PuttOut.

Might get a putting mirror too so I can check eye position without using the putting rail (it’s metal so you can see reflection).


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 8, 2021)

50g of Amber Leaf.....


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 8, 2021)

Not doing a thing.

I injured my shoulder just before Xmas and was playing thru the pain. Am making the best of a bad situation and hoping rest will help it heal.

Even if I didn't have that, the weather has been so awful this week, the thought of going out in the garden to practice is not very a appealing.


----------



## Mike79 (Jan 8, 2021)

Wooden floors, so indoor putting isn’t ideal.  No net or mat outside.  Lawn a bit of a mess at the moment as had it aerated but will be cutting again soon which will tidy it up, and then I may get some chipping in. Right now, I walk past my bag, pull out 8iron, give it a few waggles and put it back in the bag... Always fancied a putting green in the garden though...


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 8, 2021)

I am watching the golf from Kapalua on telly.


----------



## Curls (Jan 8, 2021)

Nada. Usually take winters off anyway so not bothered. I went to a range twice since October and to say the results were hilariously awful would be an understatement. Whatever, no point worrying or doing anything about it until go-time (hopefully Feb? March?!).


----------



## gary996 (Jan 8, 2021)

Ruined my game during the first lockdown by smashing balls in to the net, so very little this time!
I do have some speed sticks so will crack on with those to make sure I’m improving rather than losing speed.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 8, 2021)

I'm not...good to take a break at this time of year in any case.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 8, 2021)

About as much as when I do when course and range are fully open. No wonder I am garbage


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 8, 2021)

Made up a little game with my PuttOut

Micro Target is 5 points
“Made” putt that hits the micro target is 3
Other “Made” putt is 2
Lip out is 1 point.
Missed target is 0 points

Ive combined it with my Putting Rail to narrow the target further, it’s also good as it is smooth and not bumpy like the carpet. I also putt without the rail to see if it helps improve my score as without it is slightly easier.

Thanks to the advice from the Experts thread my points totals are slowly trending upwards!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 8, 2021)

Can't be bothered to do anything golf right now....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 8, 2021)

Going to do an experiment with different types of balls with all markings covered in black tape and hit them into the net and see if I can guess the make and model from feel alone. Think we all know the outcome but it may go some way to proving an average golfer has no idea what ball he is hitting. Also gets me working on my swing as a double whammy


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 9, 2021)

I’m very close to getting some speed sticks, but cannot seem to pull the trigger when it comes to the fact that it’s £100+ for essentially just a piece of stick with a weight on. 

Any other recommendations on exercises to improve swing speed?


----------



## Diamond (Jan 9, 2021)

Not practicing at all. I am going for a walk today and tomorrow and that is the only time I leave the house until next week.
I work from home so my box room is now my office.  It’s dark when I start and dark when I finish. Pretty miserable existence But there are people much much worse off.


----------



## Tiger man (Jan 9, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			I’m very close to getting some speed sticks, but cannot seem to pull the trigger when it comes to the fact that it’s £100+ for essentially just a piece of stick with a weight on.

Any other recommendations on exercises to improve swing speed?
		
Click to expand...

Can just swing a driver really fast with 5 sets of 5 or 6 swings, couple of minutes between sets. You will swing faster with no ball there so is still overspeed training.


----------



## IainP (Jan 9, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			I’m very close to getting some speed sticks, but cannot seem to pull the trigger when it comes to the fact that it’s £100+ for essentially just a piece of stick with a weight on.

Any other recommendations on exercises to improve swing speed?
		
Click to expand...

You DIY some. There's a few vids on YT, along these lines
https://forum.mygolfspy.com/topic/24879-my-diy-superspeed-project/


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 9, 2021)

IainP said:



			You DIY some. There's a few vids on YT, along these lines
https://forum.mygolfspy.com/topic/24879-my-diy-superspeed-project/

Click to expand...

DIY isn’t something you’d associate with me if you knew me, but I’ll have a look when I get home.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 9, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			DIY isn’t something you’d associate with me if you knew me, but I’ll have a look when I get home. 

Click to expand...

2 wedges full swings and hard


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 9, 2021)

There sure are a lot of Accustrike clones on Amazon at the moment, at £10 that’s a £50 saving.

No reviews of course so no idea if they are as good or not.


----------



## Sats (Jan 9, 2021)

Using my putt out indoors, but I've got a paved garden so just swinging air shots out there, obviously not connecting with the ground. Concentrating more on fitness tbh.


----------



## Sats (Jan 9, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			I’m very close to getting some speed sticks, but cannot seem to pull the trigger when it comes to the fact that it’s £100+ for essentially just a piece of stick with a weight on.

Any other recommendations on exercises to improve swing speed?
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure @Wolf will be able to explain better, but I'd focus on explosive training - Cleans, Snatches, Swings, jump squats, clap push ups, box jumps if you want to get faster.


----------



## brendy (Jan 9, 2021)

Winter season sends me almost to hibernation for golf, I'll play some weeks in the 9 holes but otherwise nothing. I really should learn as my first few qualifying games back are usually full of fats, thins and Duff's.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 9, 2021)

Just had a 10 minute hit in my indoor net. Left knee is now knackered, so time to put my feet up. Still hunting the elusive 80mph 6i. Am regularly swinging at 78, the odd 79, but only seen one 80 about 6 months ago. Used to swing 80 all the time, so getting older and more decrepit sucks.

Probably won't use the net again til the next lock down.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 9, 2021)

Sats said:



			I'm sure @Wolf will be able to explain better, but I'd focus on explosive training - Cleans, Snatches, Swings, jump squats, clap push ups, box jumps if you want to get faster.
		
Click to expand...

He hasn’t been logged in since August! 😁 Hope he’s alright though! 
Yeah, doing loads of jump squats currently. Legs are killing me!


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 9, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			He hasn’t been logged in since August! 😁 Hope he’s alright though!
Yeah, doing loads of jump squats currently. Legs are killing me! 

Click to expand...

Wonder if he ever took the job on the submarine?


----------



## Dibby (Jan 9, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			He hasn’t been logged in since August! 😁 Hope he’s alright though!
Yeah, doing loads of jump squats currently. Legs are killing me! 

Click to expand...

Get strong, get powerful, then get fast!

Sounds so simple.

My biggest observation in this area is people always want to run before they can walk. They want to do "golf specific" exercises or focus on speed and power, when their general condition is not that that good in terms of mobility, strength, work capacity etc.. They'd gain a lot more (in golf and general life) by just doing the basics and becoming generally more athletic.


----------



## Sats (Jan 9, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			He hasn’t been logged in since August! 😁 Hope he’s alright though!
Yeah, doing loads of jump squats currently. Legs are killing me! 

Click to expand...

I hope he's just been busy and is okay. 

Yeah nothing worse than trying to get down stairs the day after doing legs!


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 9, 2021)

Dibby said:



			Get strong, get powerful, then get fast!

Sounds so simple.

My biggest observation in this area is people always want to run before they can walk. They want to do "golf specific" exercises or focus on speed and power, when their general condition is not that that good in terms of mobility, strength, work capacity etc.. They'd gain a lot more (in golf and general life) by just doing the basics and becoming generally more athletic.
		
Click to expand...

I think Im working on the general side, mixing HIIT, 5-8km runs and doing stretching/yoga throughout the week. 

I have done this since November, and the difference is like night and day since the start, which is really encouraging!


----------



## Junior (Jan 9, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			I think Im working on the general side, mixing HIIT, 5-8km runs and doing stretching/yoga throughout the week.

I have done this since November, and the difference is like night and day since the start, which is really encouraging!
		
Click to expand...

No practice as such but I've been trying to get fitter by doing the HasFit warrior programme on you tube.  Day to day it changes from stretching,  strength and HIIT.  I cant believe how bad my balance and flexibility have become.  

Hoping it will help the swing when we can finally play again.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 9, 2021)

As of Monday I’ll be back to much more of a routine as Sophia will be going back to her childcare during the day. Balancing her care with both my wife and I working from home was really hard, credit to those who need to do this full time at the minute.

Main focus will be on general fitness, turn some of the fat into muscle and drop the overall body weight.

Golf wise, I want to get a little chipping net tokay with in the garden just to practise those little shots.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 9, 2021)

Junior said:



			No practice as such but I've been trying to get fitter by doing the HasFit warrior programme on you tube.  Day to day it changes from stretching,  strength and HIIT.  I cant believe how bad my balance and flexibility have become. 

Hoping it will help the swing when we can finally play again.
		
Click to expand...

Never heard of that tbh. I’m doing Joe Wicks HIIT sessions (his old ones) but will have a look tomorrow when it’s time for HIIT again!


----------



## Green Man (Jan 9, 2021)

Not at all. Clubs are in the locker at the golf club. 
Can stay there. Couple of practice swings before my next game will do. Whenever that is.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 9, 2021)

I didn’t get out yesterday for my normal session in the net but I did 2 virtual rounds after some general warm up and ball striking, today.
I did a little experiment with cold golf balls vs hot golf balls. There is a around 1-2mph of ball speed difference which can be frittered away with poor strike / swing technique. So wouldn’t get too hung up on that. I started to fineness my distances by using choked down and top of the grip shots. My yardages are increasing and they are probably more than good enough, now. Consistency is king and knowing a yardage your going to get off the bat helps significantly- I started to play to a yardage during a virtual round and managed to get it 3 times in a row on consecutive holes. So I am progressing. The last 2 holes were tired though and I dropped some distance off the tee and second shot was poor. So will start doing 36 holes to get the stamina up. 
The speed stuff is interesting but I want accuracy and consistency, realistically a 230yard carry will be fine, a 200 yard 4hybrid with a 12 foot diameter dispersion means most long par 4s are no problem. I know I am lazy


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 9, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Lol.

There's no golfer on the planet who hits that.
		
Click to expand...

Do you want re read that ? Pop it into context and why it won’t happen ?


----------



## Dibby (Jan 9, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			I didn’t get out yesterday for my normal session in the net but I did 2 virtual rounds after some general warm up and ball striking, today.
I did a little experiment with cold golf balls vs hot golf balls. There is a around 1-2mph of ball speed difference which can be frittered away with poor strike / swing technique. So wouldn’t get too hung up on that. I started to fineness my distances by using choked down and top of the grip shots. My yardages are increasing and they are probably more than good enough, now. Consistency is king and knowing a yardage your going to get off the bat helps significantly- I started to play to a yardage during a virtual round and managed to get it 3 times in a row on consecutive holes. So I am progressing. The last 2 holes were tired though and I dropped some distance off the tee and second shot was poor. So will start doing 36 holes to get the stamina up.
*The speed stuff is interesting but I want accuracy and consistency, realistically a 230yard carry will be fine, a 200 yard 4hybrid with a 12 foot diameter dispersion means most long par 4s are no problem. I know I am lazy*

Click to expand...

You generally have to be fairly accurate and consistent to hit the ball really long. 
People have the idea of long and wild or short and straight. In reality most elites are long and fairly straight, and most ams are short and wild. The only part of this that's somewhat true is that being 3 degrees offline when hitting it 350 yards will put you 18 yards offline, which makes you seem as wild as a 200 yard hitter who is 5 degrees offline.  

Then there is the aspect of the mythical 12' dispersion being easier with an 8 iron in your hand than with a 4 hybrid...


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 9, 2021)

Dibby said:



			You generally have to be fairly accurate and consistent to hit the ball really long.
People have the idea of long and wild or short and straight. In reality most elites are long and fairly straight, and most ams are short and wild. The only part of this that's somewhat true is that being 3 degrees offline when hitting it 350 yards will put you 18 yards offline, which makes you seem as wild as a 200 yard hitter who is 5 degrees offline. 

Then there is the aspect of the mythical 12' dispersion being easier with an 8 iron in your hand than with a 4 hybrid...
		
Click to expand...

I think 8 iron at 200 yards is being swung pretty hard to get that distance the face control at that speed would be pretty phenomenal . I know the shaft is shorter and it’s easier, but face angle at impact and even small strike variation will impact accuracy. A 4 hybrid swung with ease and well within the comfort zone, by some one who is pretty repeatable makes it highly plausible. I know my path and face angle fluctuate, but they are not huge numbers and even over 200 yards a 12 ft diameter dispersion is not out of scope , distance wise or overall length is probably the hardest part due to strike quality and swing tempo/ speed .


----------



## Wilson (Jan 9, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			I think Im working on the general side, mixing HIIT, 5-8km runs and doing stretching/yoga throughout the week.

I have done this since November, and the difference is like night and day since the start, which is really encouraging!
		
Click to expand...

Check out Fit for Golf on Social media, Mike has loads of exercises, it won’t involve the runs or HIIT though, it’ll be explosive exercise to encourage speed - he has an app that’s $12 a month with loads of workouts.


----------



## Wilson (Jan 9, 2021)

I thought about buying a net this evening, that might be more to do with the wife’s choice of TV than a desire to practice.


----------



## Gopher (Jan 9, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			even over 200 yards a 12 ft diameter dispersion is not out of scope
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I call BS. That is not within anyone's scope.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 9, 2021)

Gopher said:



			Sorry, I call BS. That is not within anyone's scope.
		
Click to expand...

Based on what ? Pure opinion or some experience/ data ?


----------



## Gopher (Jan 9, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Based on what ? Pure opinion or some experience/ data ?
		
Click to expand...

Just my opinion.. you are saying that you could get a ball to within 6 feet of a pin every time from over 200 yards.

Just my opinion, I don't believe you could do it.


----------



## Traminator (Jan 9, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Based on what ? Pure opinion or some experience/ data ?
		
Click to expand...

As I previously said, there's not a player on the planet that good. 
It's deluded nonsense.


----------



## IanM (Jan 9, 2021)

Been doing a lot of putting on the putting-mat I got for Christmas....I'm sure I'm seeing improvements in the alignment and stability of my stroke.   

Also swinging a weighted club to loosen up the creaky joints!  

Long winter this!


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 9, 2021)

Gopher said:



			Just my opinion.. you are saying that you could get a ball to within 6 feet of a pin every time from over 200 yards.

Just my opinion, I don't believe you could do it.
		
Click to expand...

I think your getting a little too precise in the statement.. wind and green conditions will impact. However the consistency is not implausible on a practice range. These guys play to sections of the green they might not hit them and their stats show that. But take them to a practice ground and pretty sure you will see some tight dispersion. 
The point is the stats are only based on course data not practice ground, which makes it seem like they don’t have that capability. Add to the mix they are smashing the driver and have accuracy figures for fairways hit are 65-75% ish percent .. but that doesn’t mean they are playing from the optimum lie or line into the green.
So yes I get the scepticism.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 9, 2021)

Traminator said:



			As I previously said, there's not a player on the planet that good.
It's deluded nonsense.
		
Click to expand...

But you have no counter point, just an opinion but what is it based on? Your game ? Your mates ? Add something to the discussion


----------



## Traminator (Jan 9, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			But you have no counter point, just an opinion but what is it based on? Your game ? Your mates ? Add something to the discussion
		
Click to expand...

It's based on the fact that no player in the world can regularly land a golf ball 6 feet from a particular point from 200 yards, yet you go on the internet saying you think it's possible for you.... 😅

It's just ludicrous.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 9, 2021)

Traminator said:



			It's based on the fact that no player in the world can regularly land a golf ball 6 feet from a particular point from 200 yards, yet you go on the internet saying you think it's possible for you.... 😅

It's just ludicrous.
		
Click to expand...

Ah you have misunderstood the statement and taken it too literal. 
You have taken it directly to the green as opposed to the practice ground target. 
Do you still think that is ludicrous?


----------



## Gopher (Jan 9, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			But you have no counter point, just an opinion but what is it based on? Your game ? Your mates ? Add something to the discussion
		
Click to expand...

It's my opinion having watched, and been involved in professional golf for many years and seen the margins and accuracy the top players in the world work to.

So your turn.. what is your claim that you can land, say 20 shots in a row within 6 feet of the pin from over 200 yards. Your ability, your talent, your handicap, trophies won..?

Please add something to the discussion, maybe a video of you doing it.  Prove me wrong that you aren't talking BS.


----------



## Traminator (Jan 9, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Ah you have misunderstood the statement and taken it too literal. 
You have taken it directly to the green as opposed to the practice ground target. 
Do you still think that is ludicrous?
		
Click to expand...

I think you're in need of waking up. 

You keep saying you think you can regularly land 6 foot from a target 200 yards away, but when called out on the nonsense you reply by saying that people are taking you too literally... 🤷‍♂️

If you're supposedly a good golfer and you post idiotic stuff like that you're going to get challenged.   Just don't post nonsense, it's simple.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 9, 2021)

Traminator said:



			I think you're in need of waking up.

You keep saying you think you can regularly land 6 foot from a target 200 yards away, but when called out on the nonsense you reply by saying that people are taking you too literally... 🤷‍♂️

If you're supposedly a good golfer and you post idiotic stuff like that you're going to get challenged.   Just don't post nonsense, it's simple.
		
Click to expand...

So I post a target and you just say it’s impossible no one does having no knowledge of tour pro practice stats or routines? 
Love it, busted you the last time for your judgemental attitude and now your trying to have a crack now. 
You can keep your negativity to yourself.


----------



## DanFST (Jan 9, 2021)

I have no skin in the game.

But 12 ft dispersion from 200 yards is impossible.


----------



## Gopher (Jan 9, 2021)

https://www.pgatour.com/stats/stat.337.html

Just for you Harpo  Enough stats?  

Your turn.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 9, 2021)

Gopher said:



https://www.pgatour.com/stats/stat.337.html

Just for you Harpo 

Click to expand...

No I looked at those, they are conditional, so they back your point up, but they don’t apply due to the conditions. 
If your saying that pros go to the practice ground and spray it left and right back and front ... they are being over paid as all the forum can do that, because if I take your argument style that is what your saying. 
Also, you start with an insult and think that’s a good opener for a discussion and get told back it up, then back peddle and try and switch it round ..


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 9, 2021)

DanFST said:



			I have no skin in the game.

But 12 ft dispersion from 200 yards is impossible.
		
Click to expand...

With an 8 iron definitely for me... as in ... impossible... before I get misunderstood


----------



## Gopher (Jan 9, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Also, you start with an insult and think that’s a good opener for a discussion and get told back it up, then back peddle and try and switch it round ..
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, which insult did I start with?  Go ahead and elaborate.  I think you are talking utter rubbish and told you so, it seems that I'm not the only one who thinks that.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 9, 2021)

Gopher said:



			It's my opinion having watched, and been involved in professional golf for many years and seen the margins and accuracy the top players in the world work to.

So your turn.. what is your claim that you can land, say 20 shots in a row within 6 feet of the pin from over 200 yards. Your ability, your talent, your handicap, trophies won..?

Please add something to the discussion, maybe a video of you doing it.  Prove me wrong that you aren't talking BS.
		
Click to expand...

So watched some TV, and you decided where the pins were cut, the position of the 2nd shot was were not determining factors.. you did not go to the driving range and watch them shake down their shots.. or go to a practice session and watch them work on their distance control.. nor have you noticed that their version of a draw or fade would be deemed straight by an amateur.. 
Instead you just attack someone who has a target and feels if they get close to that target most long par 4s will be straight forward..


----------



## Gopher (Jan 9, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			No I looked at those, they are conditional, so they back your point up, but they don’t apply due to the conditions.
		
Click to expand...

What utter meaningless drivel and complete tosh

I'll leave you with the words of Sam Torrance...

...  Dream on Pal


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 9, 2021)

Gopher said:



			Sorry, which insult did I start with?  Go ahead and elaborate.  I think you are talking utter rubbish and told you so, it seems that I'm not the only one who thinks that.
		
Click to expand...

Which insult .. and then you say it again in watered down form ... I am not exchanging insults with you, if this is how you treat people in life I am sure you have had it reflected back at you.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 9, 2021)

Gopher said:



			What utter meaningless drivel and complete tosh

I'll leave you with the words of Sam Torrance...

...  Dream on Pal
		
Click to expand...

thank you and good night.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 10, 2021)

Only one way to settle this.. the Harpo v-logs coming soon to a YouTube channel near you. 😁


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 10, 2021)

Ordered a mat for chipping and a swing weight for exercise. I didn’t need or want to practice last year but this time the lockdown is in my annual practice window leading up to the season start!


----------



## Dibby (Jan 10, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			I think 8 iron at 200 yards is being swung pretty hard to get that distance the face control at that speed would be pretty phenomenal . I know the shaft is shorter and it’s easier, but face angle at impact and even small strike variation will impact accuracy. A 4 hybrid swung with ease and well within the comfort zone, by some one who is pretty repeatable makes it highly plausible. I know my path and face angle fluctuate, but they are not huge numbers and even over 200 yards a 12 ft diameter dispersion is not out of scope , distance wise or overall length is probably the hardest part due to strike quality and swing tempo/ speed .
		
Click to expand...

Two things to consider:

1. Why do people think long hitters are inaccurate - aside from the trigonometry meaning that each degree offline is exaggerated the further the ball goes? To hit the ball far you usually need a high smash factor, which means finding the middle of the face. How many long hitters do you know who have a low smash factor, and if these players do actually exist they'll be hitting 450 yard drives with a bit of coaching to get them to find the centre of the face!

2. Even if you do have to swing harder to hit if further, why should that be less accurate? Most pros hit the ball much further than handicap golfers, do you think that makes pros less accurate? Someone like John Rahm will hit his 7 iron about 200 yards, and for you it is a 4 hybrid, which of you do you think has better proximity to the hole from that range?

The issue here is the fallacy of distance v accuracy as if they are mutually exclusive, when they are not and actually are somewhat related.


----------



## IanM (Jan 10, 2021)

Clearly tour stats are based on pin positions,  hitting conditions etc not present on a practice ground.

Nevertheless,  the difference between those stats and the above claim is sufficient to raise eyebrows.  

But it is a nice derivative of the old "forum driving distance" adage!  It would be nice to be able to state a "put up or shut up" test... side bets to H4H?

I used to have lessons on the range at Broome Manor.   Quite often I'd see David Howell in the next bay booming 5 irons into the distance.  I'd swear to my amateur eyes they'd all look very similar.   

But he'd already won on Tour by then!!


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 10, 2021)

Dibby said:



			Two things to consider:

1. Why do people think long hitters are inaccurate - aside from the trigonometry meaning that each degree offline is exaggerated the further the ball goes? To hit the ball far you usually need a high smash factor, which means finding the middle of the face. How many long hitters do you know who have a low smash factor, and if these players do actually exist they'll be hitting 450 yard drives with a bit of coaching to get them to find the centre of the face!

2. Even if you do have to swing harder to hit if further, why should that be less accurate? Most pros hit the ball much further than handicap golfers, do you think that makes pros less accurate? Someone like John Rahm will hit his 7 iron about 200 yards, and for you it is a 4 hybrid, which of you do you think has better proximity to the hole from that range?

The issue here is the fallacy of distance v accuracy as if they are mutually exclusive, when they are not and actually are somewhat related.
		
Click to expand...

I didn’t say impossible, but I did say phenomenal face control. But everyone seems to have translated dispersion to accuracy, and used irrelevant tour stats to justify their responses. Dispersion is a measure of consistency and repeatability... the Problem with loft is it impacts smash factor, so small variances will impact dispersion back to front, so it is quite difficult at the higher speeds. A 4 hybrid is 22 degrees loft length of 5/6 iron forgiving hollow face, bit less of a challenge.


Perhaps GM should pick this up and do an article on dispersion and why PGA stats don’t reflect it, then people will understand bail out shots , positional shots, etc ... the last time I went and had a fitting we discussed dispersion characteristics quite deeply, and how shafts closed them down etc.. I also remember hitting a 7 iron at AG with a Ping i25 and them trying to up sell a Project x shaft vs the std shaft because the dispersion moved. The cost was high so I stuck with the std and improved my delivery.


----------



## TigerBear (Jan 10, 2021)

By drinking lager, wine and gin


----------



## DanFST (Jan 10, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			I didn’t say impossible, but I did say phenomenal face control. But everyone seems to have translated dispersion to accuracy, and used irrelevant tour stats to justify their responses. Dispersion is a measure of consistency and repeatability... the Problem with loft is it impacts smash factor, so small variances will impact dispersion back to front, so it is quite difficult at the higher speeds. A 4 hybrid is 22 degrees loft length of 5/6 iron forgiving hollow face, bit less of a challenge.


Perhaps GM should pick this up and do an article on dispersion and why PGA stats don’t reflect it, then people will understand bail out shots , positional shots, etc ... the last time I went and had a fitting we discussed dispersion characteristics quite deeply, and how shafts closed them down etc.. I also remember hitting a 7 iron at AG with a Ping i25 and them trying to up sell a Project x shaft vs the std shaft because the dispersion moved. The cost was high so I stuck with the std and improved my delivery.
		
Click to expand...

What handicap are you off? I'd love to never miss a green from 200. Friend plays of -2.4 and he can't do it!


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 10, 2021)

DanFST said:



			What handicap are you off? I'd love to never miss a green from 200. Friend plays of -2.4 and he can't do it!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that would be great, but dispersion doesn’t mean that, it means consistency. So it does depend where you are hitting from, and where you are hitting to ... so ask your friend, given a perfect line in and perfect lie what is he aiming at ? Is he actually aiming at the pin or a landing zone , and how confident is he of hitting it there. 
This is what this is about, not being 6ft from a pin at 200yards. Which was what some people have translated it to be.


----------



## DanFST (Jan 10, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Yeah that would be great, but dispersion doesn’t mean that, it means consistency. So it does depend where you are hitting from, and where you are hitting to ... so ask your friend, given a perfect line in and perfect lie what is he aiming at ? Is he actually aiming at the pin or a landing zone , and how confident is he of hitting it there.
This is what this is about, not being 6ft from a pin at 200yards. Which was what some people have translated it to be.
		
Click to expand...


I've seen him miss the green with the pin in the middle-ish numerous times. I've also seen him lay up and miss fairways.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 10, 2021)

S


DanFST said:



			I've seen him miss the green with the pin in the middle-ish numerous times. I've also seen him lay up and miss fairways.
		
Click to expand...

Is he short is he far right or left? 
And he probably has a short game that is a pleasure to watch?


----------



## Dibby (Jan 10, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			I didn’t say impossible, but I did say phenomenal face control. But everyone seems to have translated dispersion to accuracy, and used irrelevant tour stats to justify their responses. Dispersion is a measure of consistency and repeatability... the Problem with loft is it impacts smash factor, so small variances will impact dispersion back to front, so it is quite difficult at the higher speeds. A 4 hybrid is 22 degrees loft length of 5/6 iron forgiving hollow face, bit less of a challenge.


Perhaps GM should pick this up and do an article on dispersion and why PGA stats don’t reflect it, then people will understand bail out shots , positional shots, etc ... the last time I went and had a fitting we discussed dispersion characteristics quite deeply, and how shafts closed them down etc.. I also remember hitting a 7 iron at AG with a Ping i25 and them trying to up sell a Project x shaft vs the std shaft because the dispersion moved. The cost was high so I stuck with the std and improved my delivery.
		
Click to expand...

Why would hitting an 8 iron 200 yards require better face control than hitting a 4 hybrid 200 yards? The 4 hybrid as you say has less loft than an 8 iron, so would need less face divergence from target to achieve the same left to right dispersion, and the 4 hybrid has a longer shaft, so the the face is harder to control.  Additionally if you can hit an 8 iron 200 yards, you could just club up, hit an easy 7, therefore swinging easier, using more loft and a shorter shaft.

Do you really believe that less loft makes distance control harder? Are you really more accurate with fore\aft dispersion with a hybrid in your hands than a wedge?

However for all that you wrote, you ignored my primary point - why do you believe distance and accuracy are mutually exclusive?


----------



## DanFST (Jan 10, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			S

Is he short is he far right or left?
And he probably has a short game that is a pleasure to watch?
		
Click to expand...

He doesn't play the same game as us lot. It's totally different, everything is nuts. 

That being said, bad shots happen. they can be anywhere chunky, thinny, just crap swings.


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 10, 2021)

Fastest finger first....for when the online booking becomes available.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 10, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Ah you have misunderstood the statement and taken it too literal. 
You have taken it directly to the green as opposed to the practice ground target. 
Do you still think that is ludicrous?
		
Click to expand...

The problem is, we all play golf on a course not a practice ground. Most handicap golfers are happy to hit the green from 200 yards never mind having a 6ft birdie putt.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 10, 2021)

A bottle of Lagavulin 16 year old. Staying true to form.

Practice is for chumps. 

First tee. First swing


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 10, 2021)

Dibby said:



			Why would hitting an 8 iron 200 yards require better face control than hitting a 4 hybrid 200 yards? The 4 hybrid as you say has less loft than an 8 iron, so would need less face divergence from target to achieve the same left to right dispersion, and the 4 hybrid has a longer shaft, so the the face is harder to control.  Additionally if you can hit an 8 iron 200 yards, you could just club up, hit an easy 7, therefore swinging easier, using more loft and a shorter shaft.

Do you really believe that less loft makes distance control harder? Are you really more accurate with fore\aft dispersion with a hybrid in your hands than a wedge?

However for all that you wrote, you ignored my primary point - why do you believe distance and accuracy are mutually exclusive?
		
Click to expand...

It’s about the speed there is significant difference in swing speed between both clubs to achieve that distance. The golf swing is for some a complex sequence of events, you will hear the commentators say “ so and so is out of sequence today” and they will be pretty much spraying it. 
More loft, is susceptible to efficiency issues, but the shafts are shorter so it is mitigated to an extent. However people get shy of blades because they see them as hard to hit perfectly consistently .. and they still migrate to cavity backs in the scoring irons. Some use cavity back wedges as well... so the issue is there, I am comfortable with blades from 7 iron to PW, and I use vokey wedges in 52, 56 and 60 ( but this is really a bunker club or nose picker ) . I see distanced dispersion as the biggest challenge, with my clubs, but likewise when I am consistent my distance is consistent. 
I don’t think they are mutually exclusive, never said that, I said it was or Would be phenomenal face control to deliver an 8 iron accurately 200 yards. I am not chasing distance, I don’t have gym time, I don’t have a dietitian, I have an hour Monday to Friday and a 2 hours Saturday and Sunday , to work on my game. I have reached my required distance for the driver, I carry all the obstructions at my course now, so my goal now is to tighten my dispersion improve my repeatability and consistency...


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 10, 2021)

drive4show said:



			The problem is, we all play golf on a course not a practice ground. Most handicap golfers are happy to hit the green from 200 yards never mind having a 6ft birdie putt.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I think that is the problem, people have translated incorrectly, but also reflects their mindset and understanding of the game. By all means play for fun, just depends what is fun for you. For me I want to shoot the lowest I can and that gives me pleasure. But to do that I need to work on it and perhaps pull a few tuning levers to get there. I won’t be hitting distances I hit in my 20s so I am working on my control.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 10, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Fastest finger first....for when the online booking becomes available.

Click to expand...

Good plan. It'll be carnage as soon as tee times are released. Spent 45 minutes after working a six hour shift (so probably mentally tired) trying to get my Odyssey putter to get the ball through the narrowest Visio gate (0.5 degree of error) with mixed success. Better the further away I went, but struggled from 3-4 feet. More work when better refreshed


----------



## DRW (Jan 10, 2021)

Putting on carpet

Now it looks likes the weather has turned, will start working on my swing plane tomorrow night


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 10, 2021)

* Perfect putt on route and should arrive by end of the week.

* impact bag is out, potentially a tempo gizmo to be ordered to work with the bag.

* exercise bike is set up for fitness.

* three cross country loops 5k, 7.5k and 10k mapped out.

Working from home until at least end of feb so need to mix it up to stay sane.


----------



## albie999 (Jan 11, 2021)

Thankfully, I set up a sim in the garage last year with Skytrak, and can hit all clubs, so been going in there every couple of days, but also, just concentrating on general fitness

Have been walking at least 3 miles a day, also getting on the exercise bike for 30 mins doing a HITT session, usually about 9-10 miles, and just got delivered a set of resistance bands, which seems really really good, and much less cumbersome to store than a set of weights.  Seems you can do most exercises with the bands, that you can with weights, found a great youtube showing 90 exercises

I def think for me, need to lose at least a stone (which has been added since the lockdowns), and with the resistance bands, will see if that improved speed etc in the sim, and then back to the course, see if can put it into practice


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 11, 2021)

Did another 30 minutes on the Visio template which I've put onto the prefect putt mat and now trying to get it through the gates (gone back to silver gate - 0.75 degree margin of error) and into the perfect putt device. Now a very difficult task to get it through the gates and combine with a good pace. If I can master this surely it'll hold me in good stead come the return


----------



## Wilson (Jan 11, 2021)

Still thinking of getting a net... the Forb 7ftx7ft has my attention, anyone got one?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 11, 2021)

Wilson said:



			Still thinking of getting a net... the Forb 7ftx7ft has my attention, anyone got one?
		
Click to expand...

Don't know your budget but I got this towards end of the first lockdown. Very happy https://www.quickplaysport.com/mega-net-12x9.html


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 11, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			I’m very close to getting some speed sticks, but cannot seem to pull the trigger when it comes to the fact that it’s £100+ for essentially just a piece of stick with a weight on.

Any other recommendations on exercises to improve swing speed?
		
Click to expand...

I’ve bought a speed stick replica for £45 delivered. Has 3 interchangeable weights and is really good


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 11, 2021)

MendieGK said:



			I’ve bought a speed stick replica for £45 delivered. Has 3 interchangeable weights and is really good
		
Click to expand...

Where? (Sorry if I missed it elsewhere on here)


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 11, 2021)

Wilson said:



			Still thinking of getting a net... the Forb 7ftx7ft has my attention, anyone got one?
		
Click to expand...

Yes that is what I use


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 11, 2021)

MendieGK said:



			I’ve bought a speed stick replica for £45 delivered. Has 3 interchangeable weights and is really good
		
Click to expand...

Got a link for it, or was it a one off?


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 11, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Where? (Sorry if I missed it elsewhere on here)
		
Click to expand...

Here ya go

https://golfdealstoday.co.uk/product/albatross-golf-swing-speed-trainer-pro-white/

I’ve just taken the training protocol from the Speedstick sight. 

It’s literally screw on/screw off for the extra 2 weights.


----------



## Wilson (Jan 11, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Yes that is what I use
		
Click to expand...

What’s it like? is It strong enough to hit the driver into?


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 11, 2021)

MendieGK said:



			Here ya go

https://golfdealstoday.co.uk/product/albatross-golf-swing-speed-trainer-pro-white/

I’ve just taken the training protocol from the Speedstick sight.

It’s literally screw on/screw off for the extra 2 weights.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers! They’ve got a new customer. Just waiting for it to be delivered now and I can automatically count with an additional 15-20 yards...


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 11, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			Cheers! They’ve got a new customer. Just waiting for it to be delivered now and I can automatically count with an additional 15-20 yards...
		
Click to expand...

Mine came very quick too mate


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 11, 2021)

MendieGK said:



			Mine came very quick too mate
		
Click to expand...

https://www.superspeedgolf.co.uk/pages/overspeed-training-protocols


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 12, 2021)

Wilson said:



			What’s it like? is It strong enough to hit the driver into?
		
Click to expand...

Yes it is, my neighbour who is a young lad got one first and set it up in my front garden so I could try it when I was isolating. He has a driver head speed around 115mph ish and it was containing him. I don’t have that speed so I am not stressing it.
You have to be close to it, or you might hit a wedge over the top of it. 
My 8 year old son has missed it with a real golf ball, which was heart stoppingly funny. Nothing was damaged. 
Also my neighbour sent me a video of him topping one and hitting the lower beam, which was hysterical as the ball shot up vertically and he is looking wildly around for it. He then stops and listens doesn’t hear any breaking noises and nonchalantly restarts smashing his 3 iron.
You do need to get a mat as well .. might need one for your feet.
I move mine around my garden but always try to make sure that if one gets through it’s got a clear path to a wall or bush.


----------



## Wilson (Jan 12, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Yes it is, my neighbour who is a young lad got one first and set it up in my front garden so I could try it when I was isolating. He has a driver head speed around 115mph ish and it was containing him. I don’t have that speed so I am not stressing it.
You have to be close to it, or you might hit a wedge over the top of it.
My 8 year old son has missed it with a real golf ball, which was heart stoppingly funny. Nothing was damaged.
Also my neighbour sent me a video of him topping one and hitting the lower beam, which was hysterical as the ball shot up vertically and he is looking wildly around for it. He then stops and listens doesn’t hear any breaking noises and nonchalantly restarts smashing his 3 iron.
You do need to get a mat as well .. might need one for your feet.
I move mine around my garden but always try to make sure that if one gets through it’s got a clear path to a wall or bush.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, I've just pulled the trigger, should be here later this week! I've already got a mat as I spend ages making my grass beautiful, and then take divots out of it when I get a potential swing thought in my head....


----------



## Redtraveller (Jan 12, 2021)

I’ve been playing as much as I can on PGA Tour 2k21. Driving distance and accuracy has really improved so when the courses open fully I’m hoping to take my form onto the course


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 12, 2021)

Redtraveller said:



			I’ve been playing as much as I can on PGA Tour 2k21. Driving distance and accuracy has really improved so when the courses open fully I’m hoping to take my form onto the course
		
Click to expand...

It will be too short for you and the fairways might not be as manicured.. my son likes to nail the crowd in TW .. dunno where he gets that from.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 12, 2021)

I moved the barbell from my garage into my office and set myself a goal to do 10 squats and 10 curls after every WFH Zoom call.

It was going well until yesterday, I'm now 200 reps behind.


----------



## Redtraveller (Jan 12, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			It will be too short for you and the fairways might not be as manicured.. my son likes to nail the crowd in TW .. dunno where he gets that from.
		
Click to expand...

good point mate, might take the driver out of the bag 😂


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 12, 2021)

MendieGK said:



			Here ya go

https://golfdealstoday.co.uk/product/albatross-golf-swing-speed-trainer-pro-white/

I’ve just taken the training protocol from the Speedstick sight.

It’s literally screw on/screw off for the extra 2 weights.
		
Click to expand...

I'll wait to see what the CC looks like post Christmas and then go for these. As a relatively short hitter I am intrigued to see if I cam find a few extra yards with these and the drills


----------



## IainP (Jan 12, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I'll wait to see *what the CC looks like post Christmas* and then go for these. As a relatively short hitter I am intrigued to see if I cam find a few extra yards with these and the drills
		
Click to expand...

11 months is a long time to wait 😉😁🤣

Being serious, I caved and ordered.
Cheers @MendieGK 👍


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 12, 2021)

IainP said:



			11 months is a long time to wait 😉😁🤣

Being serious, I caved and ordered.
Cheers @MendieGK 👍
		
Click to expand...

Waiting to see how much damage was done last month. Few things went on so want to start 2021 with getting it back to zero and then picking and choosing my golf purchases so it can be paid off monthly. Keep HID happy


----------



## IainP (Jan 12, 2021)

Thought I'd mischievously re-visit/re-open the "is golf exercise" debate 😉😁😉

It focused on playing a round of golf last time, but what about practice? Obviously there are different types of practice, in the cold I'm minded at times to work up a bit of sweat.

Know these things are partly a work of fiction but sharing from tonight...


----------



## Ants1979 (Jan 12, 2021)

Hammertoe said:



			Obviously most of us are lockdown and not able to play golf, so I was just wondering how you guys are practicing at the moment? Are you putting in the living room? Hitting into a net? Or even just staring at the clubs and wishing your course was open again?

I'm lucky enough to live very remotely and own a small piece of land so I can hit balls over the field and then I take my 2 small kids and the dog down every couple of days and collect the balls. Can hit anything from a wedge up to a 5 iron, I could hit more but would lose those balls.

Just interested really to see if anyone is doing anything similar?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 12, 2021)

IainP said:



			11 months is a long time to wait 😉😁🤣

Being serious, I caved and ordered.
Cheers @MendieGK 👍
		
Click to expand...

So did I. Wasn’t very re-assuring that their email address is a gmail account, but I trust Mendies good judgement.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 13, 2021)

Just broke 5 min per km on my 5k run today, averaging 4min 58sec. personal best with 11 sec shaved off per km. 

Thought I was gonna throw up by the end but pulled through!


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 13, 2021)

Traminator said:



			To give you some motivation, you are currently at the same level as this overweight nearly 53 year old 😉😉, sounds like a photo 📸 finish...

I was in doing a load of stretching, some weights and a 5k run today.   One of the machines has a rope handle, I set it up to replicate the golf downswing, good stuff.

Keep working 👍👍
		
Click to expand...

Well that’s embarrassing! 😁

Never been a good runner, even when playing football. My old nickname in the football team used to be the ping pong lung as I was always the one who needed to be subbed first. 

If I can find a 5k route which is more flat I think I can push myself to 4.30 in the end if I keep this up. The hills are killing me!


----------



## Wilson (Jan 13, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			So did I. Wasn’t very re-assuring that their email address is a gmail account, but I trust Mendies good judgement. 

Click to expand...

Me three!


----------



## Imurg (Jan 13, 2021)

I'm practicing coping with slow play...just standing around a lot staring into space...
Feel I'm getting the hang of it..


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 13, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I'm practicing coping with slow play...just standing around a lot staring into space...
Feel I'm getting the hang of it..
		
Click to expand...

🤣


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 14, 2021)

MendieGK said:



			Mine came very quick too mate
		
Click to expand...




IainP said:



			11 months is a long time to wait 😉😁🤣

Being serious, I caved and ordered.
Cheers @MendieGK 👍
		
Click to expand...

Did any of you get any tracking links from them when it was on it's way?

I've only received an email on Tuesday saying that my order is "Complete", which I assume is that they've only packed it their side, cause it hasn't arrived here. But no tracking link.

*UPDATE: *And 10 min after posting this I received a text from DHL about delivery of my parcel. Timing.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 14, 2021)

A new aspect of my training has been introduced. My wife releases my 8yr old son from home schooling as soon as I am in the garden. He then proceeds to talk non stop for the duration of my net session and virtual round. 
I am learning how to dip in and out and close down and concentrate on the shot on hand. Plus I am learning about zombie villagers, creepers, bows with knock back on etc .. fingers crossed my head doesn’t explode!


----------



## tomshanks (Jan 14, 2021)

I bought a net during the last lockdown which saw a fair bit of use first time around. Like a few others have mentioned you don't get very good feedback on ball flight etc. Seems I had ingrained a slice that took me weeks to get back under control once golf was resumed.

This time I'm concentrating on fitness with the Fit for Golf App.


----------



## Dibby (Jan 14, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			A new aspect of my training has been introduced. My wife releases my 8yr old son from home schooling as soon as I am in the garden. He then proceeds to talk non stop for the duration of my net session and virtual round.
I am learning how to dip in and out and close down and concentrate on the shot on hand. Plus I am learning about zombie villagers, creepers, bows with knock back on etc .. fingers crossed my head doesn’t explode!
		
Click to expand...

Build a virtual golf course on minecraft to practise course management and creative thinking!


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 14, 2021)

Dibby said:



			Build a virtual golf course on minecraft to practise course management and creative thinking!
		
Click to expand...

It will end up with him chasing me around and hitting me with a diamond sword with every enchantment on .. usually teleports to me and hits me ☹️ ... must get this violence from his mother, I am a gentle person from head to toe.


----------



## toyboy54 (Jan 14, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I'm practicing coping with slow play...just standing around a lot staring into space...
Feel I'm getting the hang of it..
		
Click to expand...

Love it Ian-just hope you don't have to use when we're ready to go back!!


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 14, 2021)

LOL. Was so excited to get the Speed Stick delivered to day, and the company gave DHL the WRONG delivery address, so it's been delivered - just not to me.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 14, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			LOL. Was so excited to get the Speed Stick delivered to day, and the company gave DHL the WRONG delivery address, so it's been delivered - just not to me. 

Click to expand...

Update! 

The company put my address down as 1364 to DHL, rather than 1346...

The lady in her 60s living there didn’t have a clue what a speed stick was so she happily complied and handed the package over to the rightful owner. 

First session done. Felt a bit short but when you think about it it’s 51 full out swings, so probably more than enough.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 14, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			First session done. Felt a bit short but when you think about it it’s 51 full out swings, so probably more than enough.
		
Click to expand...

Decided to hang fire on this cheaper version until you guys have tried it out and posted your views. Keep the reviews coming


----------



## Wilson (Jan 15, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			LOL. Was so excited to get the Speed Stick delivered to day, and the company gave DHL the WRONG delivery address, so it's been delivered - just not to me. 

Click to expand...

When did you order? I ordered Wednesday, and aside from my PayPal confirmation I've heard nothing.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 15, 2021)

Wilson said:



			When did you order? I ordered Wednesday, and aside from my PayPal confirmation I've heard nothing.
		
Click to expand...

Ordered Monday, received the PayPal confirmation directly and then a "order complete" on Tuesday and DHL text yesterday. Guess you should receive the order complete email today or Monday am at latest. Otherwise I'd call them up. I did it yesterday when I was chasing my parcel and the guy answered directly and seemed to be easy to deal with.


----------



## Wilson (Jan 15, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			Ordered Monday, received the PayPal confirmation directly and then a "order complete" on Tuesday and DHL text yesterday. Guess you should receive the order complete email today or Monday am at latest. Otherwise I'd call them up. I did it yesterday when I was chasing my parcel and the guy answered directly and seemed to be easy to deal with.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I got that this afternoon, fingers crossed the net arrives this weekend, and then the sticks arrive next week.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 15, 2021)

Working with the Visio gates again. Threw myself a curve ball by getting the Ping Wolverine putter out as well as the other three on the go at the moment


----------



## Mockba (Jan 16, 2021)

Does anyone know of any ways to make using the hitting net a bit more interesting (games etc)? I’ve started putting alignment sticks in front to use as a target and I use dry shampoo on the club face to check my ball striking but any of tips (to ensure the practice is beneficial) or games (to make practice more interesting) would be appreciated please, thanks.


----------



## Sats (Jan 16, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Short but good gym session today.

Started the now obligatory back stretches (I HATE STRETCHING 😢😅), followed by sets of squats, which although I also hate, I strangely quite like as I know they are much needed.

A few minutes more leg and back stretching, which I hated, followed by a 5km walk/run/walk/sprint/walk /run etc etc....which I hated from the first to the last step.

Can only be good for golf ⛳... I hope 🤔🤷‍♂️😅
		
Click to expand...






Really good stretch routine IMO. I use it daily.


----------



## theoneandonly (Jan 16, 2021)

I have access to a GCQuad based SIM, great for range practice and also full rounds.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 16, 2021)

Mockba said:



			Does anyone know of any ways to make using the hitting net a bit more interesting (games etc)? I’ve started putting alignment sticks in front to use as a target and I use dry shampoo on the club face to check my ball striking but any of tips (to ensure the practice is beneficial) or games (to make practice more interesting) would be appreciated please, thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure how much you can do hitting a ball 5-10 yards into a net. The alignment sticks to ensure a good start line (although no guarantee of a straight shot) is reasonable. At the moment I am just trying to focus on strike and making a good turn back and through


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 16, 2021)

There is a strike mat thingy advertised on youtube. It's brushed felt, and the strike mark left on the mat shows club path, and if you hit it thin, or fat. Looks useful. It won't tell you what the face to path relationship is though.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 16, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			There is a strike mat thingy advertised on youtube. It's brushed felt, and the strike mark left on the mat shows club path, and if you hit it thin, or fat. Looks useful. It won't tell you what the face to path relationship is though.
		
Click to expand...

Accustrike


----------



## TheBigDraw (Jan 16, 2021)

In January 2020 when Coronavirus wasn't anything more than a rumour on the other side of the world I decided to put a golf simulator with launch monitor in my garage.
Turned out to be the best and luckiest thing i ever did because it has enabled me to really do productive practice in lockdown.


----------



## IainP (Jan 17, 2021)

Mockba said:



			Does anyone know of any ways to make using the hitting net a bit more interesting (games etc)? I’ve started putting alignment sticks in front to use as a target and I use dry shampoo on the club face to check my ball striking but any of tips (to ensure the practice is beneficial) or games (to make practice more interesting) would be appreciated please, thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Without spending money you could try videoing your swing. You can pick up those little flexible tripods cheaply if you can't fashion something. If you have 2 devices and your net is in range of the house wifi I can share a variation if interested.
If willing to spend, you've probably seen some forumers posting proper sim setups (envious!). Then there are launch monitors like G80 and rapsodo. Keeping under 100, I have the tittle x device which I am finding enough to keep practice interesting.
Has it only been 13 days 🤨


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 17, 2021)

Did an 8k run today and improved my time with 7 minutes since my last 8k run. Tomorrow it’s HIIT and speed stick training!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 17, 2021)

TheBigDraw said:



			In January 2020 when Coronavirus wasn't anything more than a rumour on the other side of the world I decided to put a golf simulator with launch monitor in my garage.
Turned out to be the best and luckiest thing i ever did because it has enabled me to really do productive practice in lockdown.
		
Click to expand...

Lucky to be able to have the room, budget and resources to do so. Thats not to say if I won enough money I wouldn't do the same of course.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 20, 2021)

Goodness me. Thought I’d work a bit on getting more flexibility in my hips.

Try this routine. The kosack-squat is a real killer for me and safe to say I’m not flexible, at all!


----------



## Imurg (Jan 20, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			Goodness me. Thought I’d work a bit on getting a bit more flexibility in my hips.

Try this routine. The kosack-squat is a real killer for me and safe to say I’m not flexible, at all!







Click to expand...

If i even think about trying that I'll end up in traction for the rest of the year...
I'll pass if its OK....


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 20, 2021)

Imurg said:



			If i even think about trying that I'll end up in traction for the rest of the year...
I'll pass if its OK....

Click to expand...

It's ok, but only if you can send a picture first of you trying out the kosack-squat once...


----------



## Imurg (Jan 20, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			It's ok, but only if you can send a picture first of you trying out the kosack-squat once...
		
Click to expand...

One will have to, respectfully, decline your request due to the arthritis in my knee making any movement related to this exercise impossible at this moment in time...
That'll be a No then..


----------



## Dibby (Jan 20, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			Goodness me. Thought I’d work a bit on getting more flexibility in my hips.

Try this routine. The kosack-squat is a real killer for me and safe to say I’m not flexible, at all!







Click to expand...

Just somehting to think about, but personality I think mobility is a bit overhyped. Thats not to say we shouldn't do mobility work, but the more obvious "we need what we need". Think about where you are restricted in a golf swing and that will be the mobility you need to work on. 

Most people start from poor to average mobility and go straight to gymnastics based routines, which whilst great if you can do them, and no problem if you love doing that stuff are not essential for everyday life mobility or golf mobility.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 20, 2021)

Dibby said:



			Just somehting to think about, but personality I think mobility is a bit overhyped. Thats not to say we shouldn't do mobility work, but the more obvious "we need what we need". Think about where you are restricted in a golf swing and that will be the mobility you need to work on.

Most people start from poor to average mobility and go straight to gymnastics based routines, which whilst great if you can do them, and no problem if you love doing that stuff are not essential for everyday life mobility or golf mobility.
		
Click to expand...

Hear what you're saying. I've no goal of mine to be as flexible as that guy is, but I do feel that my swing could improve with a bit more flexibility and that my hips currently are restricting it. I might well be wrong in that, but that's what it feels like. Besides that, the times when I have done stretching/flex work in general for longer periods of time, it's just a nicer and looser feeling when you get out of the bed in the morning.


----------



## mister v (Jan 20, 2021)

I've made a 3m x 3m driving net ......... my mrs was quite shocked at how big it is and thats the first time shes ever said that about something of mine


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 20, 2021)

mister v said:



			I've made a 3m x 3m driving net ......... my mrs was quite shocked at how big it is and thats the first time shes ever said that about something of mine
		
Click to expand...

Mine was similar, she was upset when I had it out in the front garden so the close could see .. it is rather large. 
She requested it be on show in the back garden only, so as not to get unwanted attention.. although being a middle aged man attention is quite nice. 

I am talking about my driving net , and as I am modest I thought my wife was as well.


----------



## Wilson (Jan 20, 2021)

Net & speed stick turned up today, I've ordered a smartphone clamp so I can film my swing properly, my coach does online lessons so will be doing those too.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 20, 2021)

Several putts on the Puttout mat with the new putter, mainly from 6foot - yet to 5 putt 🤫


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 20, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Several putts on the Puttout mat with the new putter, mainly from 6foot - yet to 5 putt 🤫
		
Click to expand...

Give it time. Looking at getting the net up at the weekend and hitting a few balls. It's been mainly about putting so far


----------



## Ben-G (Jan 21, 2021)

I bought a PuttOut Pressure training aid for me and the kids. We set a record to constantly beat.. essentially to *putt as many in a row from 6ft without missing any* (the normal sized hole, not the tiny one!!). *If you miss/lip out, you go back to zero*. My initial record of 18 was beaten by my 12 yr old daughter, who sunk 28 in a row. I then managed to get to 55, which I though couldn't be beat. A week later she had got to 118. The other evening I made 211 in a row without missing any. I suspect it will get beaten again at some point in lockdown! I will update/edit this post if/when the record gets beaten!!

I'm not sure it will necessarily help the game too much on the course (not much break, on a carpet, true role etc) but muscle memory may help consistency of stroke a bit.. I'll find out soon hopefully!

ps if anyone fancies joining in the record attempt, you have to measure the 6 ft out, and get someone to verify/count the putts - it adds to the pressure!!


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 21, 2021)

After having used the speed stick recommended by @MendieGK now 3-4 times I can just say that buying any of the other £100+ sticks would be a total waste of money. To change the weights literally takes a second or two. Now, if the training aid itself will help me, that will hopefully show once we're allowed back out again. 

The only thing I can say for certain is that if any of my neighbours have seen me do the practice when swinging the wrong way around, they must've thought there's something seriously wrong with me.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 21, 2021)

Trying to work on my putting but instruction videos are baffling etc.

I have decided to just work on face control focussing on extension and flexion. I am learning how to ensure the face is square at impact using those two and it seems to be really helping. I feel much closer to “rolling” the ball to the hole than hitting it.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 21, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			After having used the speed stick recommended by @MendieGK now 3-4 times I can just say that buying any of the other £100+ sticks would be a total waste of money. To change the weights literally takes a second or two. Now, if the training aid itself will help me, that will hopefully show once we're allowed back out again.

The only thing I can say for certain is that if any of my neighbours have seen me do the practice when swinging the wrong way around, they must've thought there's something seriously wrong with me.
		
Click to expand...

Glad you’re pleased with them mate!


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 21, 2021)

Well today I cracked and bought some practice balls, a chipping net and one of those mats to show where your strike is. 

The garden is long enough that I should be able to get the real balls out and work on committing to the short shots. There is a field a few mins walk away that I can use to work on the 50-80 yard shots which is where I’m struggling at the minute. Then use the foam balls inside to work on the half wedge shots too.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 21, 2021)

ScienceBoy said:



			Trying to work on my putting but instruction videos are baffling etc.

I have decided to just work on face control focussing on extension and flexion. I am learning how to ensure the face is square at impact using those two and it seems to be really helping. I feel much closer to “rolling” the ball to the hole than hitting it.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing is more baffling than this post.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 21, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Nothing is more baffling than this post.
		
Click to expand...

I’m tying myself in knots trying to figure out how to hole more putts.

Maybe I should just forget about everything I know about putting 






Traminator said:



			Some of his others are 🤔😅
		
Click to expand...

I will happily admit I have a different perspective at times. I am a fairly “normal” person otherwise, just have my own take on things.


----------



## Gopher (Jan 21, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			Ordered Monday, received the PayPal confirmation directly and then a "order complete" on Tuesday and DHL text yesterday. Guess you should receive the order complete email today or Monday am at latest. Otherwise I'd call them up. I did it yesterday when I was chasing my parcel and the guy answered directly and seemed to be easy to deal with.
		
Click to expand...

My speedsticks and PRGR launch monitor did not arrive and the company are not replying to emails. Anybody else had the same problem?


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 21, 2021)

Gopher said:



			My speedsticks and PRGR launch monitor did not arrive and the company are not replying to emails. Anybody else had the same problem?
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried calling them? The guy answered straight away when I called.


----------



## Wilson (Jan 22, 2021)

Gopher said:



			My speedsticks and PRGR launch monitor did not arrive and the company are not replying to emails. Anybody else had the same problem?
		
Click to expand...

I had radio silence, and then a text from DHL and they arrived about 30 minutes after.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 22, 2021)

Well today I hoselled one out past the net, it hit a tree rattled about and then it went quiet. I had a look in our garden and then I looked over the fence. The ball was sat on next doors freshly planted flower bed.
Thankfully no glass or fragile stuff was damaged. 
Lesson is get a bit closer and get in the centre of the net, don’t do drills with a ball close by either!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 22, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Well today I hoselled one out past the net, it hit a tree rattled about and then it went quiet. I had a look in our garden and then I looked over the fence. The ball was sat on next doors freshly planted flower bed.
Thankfully no glass or fragile stuff was damaged.
Lesson is get a bit closer and get in the centre of the net, don’t do drills with a ball close by either!
		
Click to expand...

I've had that fear of the ball missing the net, which would hit the side of the garage. There is a fence at the back of the garden but if it were to miss that it would go over and either hit next doors family room patio doors or could land on the glass roof of their patio veranda. I tend to move the net more right when I start hitting balls again to try and give myself a margin of error


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 22, 2021)

Well the stuff I ordered yesterday arrived today. Foam balls and wedge out in the lounge to practice contact on half wedge shots. Only using a foam ball doesn’t give much feedback, but the slow mo camera on my new phone gives a really good indication of how I am striking it so I will use that to see how I am getting on. Will have to wait till the weekend to get out in the garden or the local field with the real balls.


----------



## Gopher (Jan 23, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			Have you tried calling them? The guy answered straight away when I called.
		
Click to expand...

I've not received my order and despite emailing the company several times I've not received a reply.

I finally spoke to them on the phone and altough I've not received my order and requested my money back as per their terms and conditions, the operator said the company will not refund me, apparently it;s not their fault that the delivery didn't happen.. even though I paid for delivery.

Not happy.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 23, 2021)

Gopher said:



			I've not received my order and despite emailing the company several times I've not received a reply.

I finally spoke to them on the phone and altough I've not received my order and requested my money back as per their terms and conditions, the operator said the company will not refund me, apparently it;s not their fault that the delivery didn't happen.. even though I paid for delivery.

Not happy.
		
Click to expand...

What do you mean the delivery didn’t happen? I’m assuming that they sent the parcel with DHL as that is how I received mine, so if it hasn’t been delivered they should at least have the tracking number or you should have received it from DHL.


----------



## Gopher (Jan 23, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			What do you mean the delivery didn’t happen? I’m assuming that they sent the parcel with DHL as that is how I received mine, so if it hasn’t been delivered they should at least have the tracking number or you should have received it from DHL.
		
Click to expand...

The parcel I received from DHL had been opened and the contents removed.  I refused the delivery and spoke to DHL who said they would return to sender and the sender could claim from DHL.

In the meantime the sender is refusing to reimburse me, even though I had paid for P&P from them; their website says they will refund within 14 days but they are now not answering emails.


----------



## Gopher (Jan 23, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Why should the seller have to pay for that?
Surely that's on DHL?
		
Click to expand...

I can't claim from DHL because as per their procedure, they have returned the empty package to the sender, who has paid for their service; DHL will reimburse the sending company for non-delivery.

My only contract is with the sender; I have paid for P&P which has not been fulfilled therefore I am requesting a refund as per their T&Cs.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 23, 2021)

Gopher said:



			In the meantime I'd like to know how in between leaving the sender, going through DHL and arriving to me, a little scrote appears to have ripped open my package and removed a £200 PRGR launch monitor.  If you see one advertised cheap then be aware.
		
Click to expand...

Be aware because it could get nicked again if it comes by DHL?


----------



## Gopher (Jan 27, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Be aware because it could get nicked again if it comes by DHL?
		
Click to expand...

Swingspeed trainer and PRGR arrived safely today, the company sent replacements so happy with them, good service.

I've had a quick go on the PRGR and initial readings are that it under reads on both swing speed and distance, that's compared with a GC Quad session I had recently.

Anybody else got feedback on the launch monitor, or how the swingspeed training is going?  Looks like we'll have more time to practise sadly


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 27, 2021)

Gopher said:



			Swingspeed trainer and PRGR arrived safely today, the company sent replacements so happy with them, good service.

I've had a quick go on the PRGR and initial readings are that it under reads on both swing speed and distance, that's compared with a GC Quad session I had recently.

Anybody else got feedback on the launch monitor, or how the swingspeed training is going?  Looks like we'll have more time to practise sadly 

Click to expand...

How far out is it ?


----------



## Gopher (Jan 27, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			How far out is it ?
		
Click to expand...

It's about 7-8 mph slow on GC Quad readings recentlly and the carry distance is really low. Maybe I haven't got it set up properly, will try again tomorrow.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 27, 2021)

Gopher said:



			It's about 7-8 mph slow on GC Quad readings recentlly and the carry distance is really low. Maybe I haven't got it set up properly, will try again tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Okay, there is a difference in the way and what systems measure. GC quad and track man offer up differences. Not sure whether they are that much different but what is the ball speed your getting?


----------



## Gopher (Jan 27, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Okay, there is a difference in the way and what systems measure. GC quad and track man offer up differences. Not sure whether they are that much different but what is the ball speed your getting?
		
Click to expand...

To be honest I can't remember!  By the time it arrived the light was fading a bit and it was just swings with no ball.. I've read that's ok with PRGR?

I'll have another go tomorrow and see what I get.  I understand what you mean about different systems giving different readings though


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 27, 2021)

Gopher said:



			Swingspeed trainer and PRGR arrived safely today, the company sent replacements so happy with them, good service.

I've had a quick go on the PRGR and initial readings are that it under reads on both swing speed and distance, that's compared with a GC Quad session I had recently.

Anybody else got feedback on the launch monitor, or how the swingspeed training is going?  Looks like we'll have more time to practise sadly 

Click to expand...

Was about to ask if it had been sorted, so good to read! Didn’t buy the monitor so no idea if my speed has increased. It’ll show once we get back to the course instead!


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 27, 2021)

Gopher said:



			To be honest I can't remember!  By the time it arrived the light was fading a bit and it was just swings with no ball.. I've read that's ok with PRGR?

I'll have another go tomorrow and see what I get.  I understand what you mean about different systems giving different readings though 

Click to expand...

See what happens when a ball is involved, the PRGR has had some good reviews. I think distance is pure calculation and there could be a few variables that make themselves evident when you get to high speeds etc .. the G80 goes away on the driver and then the roll out is just a sliding percentage multiplier.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 28, 2021)

Here is a ball speed conversion calculation 
https://destination-golf.com/ball-speed-swing-speed-calculator/

seems okay within 5% for me on my irons and what I get from measured ball speed and measured distance it’s pure carry I think.


----------



## Gopher (Jan 28, 2021)

Good link harpo 

Today I was consistently getting these figures - swing speed 96 mph with a driver, about 3 mph slow but that's ok... but ball speed 104 mph and carry 144 yards.  Surely the latter 2 are just an algorithm of the swing speed?

Is the Garmin G80 much more accurate?  It's dearer so I guess it should be.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 28, 2021)

Gopher said:



			Good link harpo 

Today I was consistently getting these figures - swing speed 96 mph with a driver, about 3 mph slow but that's ok... but ball speed 104 mph and carry 144 yards.  Surely the latter 2 are just an algorithm of the swing speed?

Is the Garmin G80 much more accurate?  It's dearer so I guess it should be.

View attachment 34733

Click to expand...

I am not sure if the PRGR is not measuring the ball speed , distance is a calculation, I am certain of. But it looks confused , have you any electronics close by and is it set up correctly? 
I did not think the G80 was supposed to be better, so it’s just a case of checking


----------



## Gopher (Jan 28, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			I am not sure if the PRGR is not measuring the ball speed , distance is a calculation, I am certain of. But it looks confused , have you any electronics close by and is it set up correctly?
I did not think the G80 was supposed to be better, so it’s just a case of checking
		
Click to expand...

It may not be set up correctly.  I'll keep playing with it but the swing speed is reasonably accurate and my aim is to increase it.  It's all relative and I have a baseline so hopefully I can increase the clubhead speed with training.

Would appreciate a full review of the G80, cheers


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 28, 2021)

Gopher said:



			It may not be set up correctly.  I'll keep playing with it but the swing speed is reasonably accurate and my aim is to increase it.  It's all relative and I have a baseline so hopefully I can increase the clubhead speed with training.

Would appreciate a full review of the G80, cheers 

Click to expand...

https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/threads/garmin-g80.106271/

it’s a start of a review


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 29, 2021)

After watching golf on the tele i finally cracked and got the putting mirror out of the garage. Carpet stimping at about 15 but i am just using a normal stroke and hitting the ball against a cushion. Best putting aid ever for getting your body square and your eyes over the ball.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 29, 2021)

Still no golf practice as such for me, but I keep working on my physique. 

New PB on 5k on Wednesday, averaging 4min52sec per km. My shins are killing me though right now so will lay low with the running for a few days. 

Speed stick training tonight, and after doing it for about 2 weeks or so now, the left handed swing doesn't feel as alien as it did in the beginning. Having said that, it must still look extremely weird if someone saw me. 

Other than that I crack on with Joe Wicks HIIT sessions and stretching exercises.


----------



## harpo_72 (Feb 1, 2021)

Got out today without small boy interruptions. However set up the mat a bit far away from the netting thinking I need space for the driver. Started to warm up with a 52 degree wedge, straight over the net .... thankfully hit the only tree in the vicinity and rebound back into the trampoline. Was a lovely crisp half swing straight out the middle 😳.
So I moved the mat closer and had clearance with the driver. Although there was a 110 yard shot on the virtual round and that’s a choked 52 hit firmly. Which I did and it went into the top part of the net.


----------



## bwstokie (Feb 1, 2021)

I’ve got a net and an ES14 launch monitor. Been in the garden for an hour this evening pre darkness and hit a hundred or so balls.  I’ve decided without hesitation I’ll Leave it until the course and range are back open.  Just can’t get enough feedback to make it constructive.  I recall from the last lockdown I managed to ingrain a bad habit that took me nearly 3 months to get rid of so that’s it for me, clubs left alone.  Might do some living room carpet putting practice on my putt out mat but that’s it!


----------



## Wilson (Feb 2, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			After watching golf on the tele i finally cracked and got the putting mirror out of the garage. Carpet stimping at about 15 but i am just using a normal stroke and hitting the ball against a cushion. Best putting aid ever for getting your body square and your eyes over the ball.
		
Click to expand...

That reminds me I should get mine out, I've got my Putt Out mat setup already.

I've been using the net successfully, I've signed up for remote coaching with my usual coach, he highlighted one thing straight away which we are working on - fingers crossed this warmer weather stays and i can "get some reps in" as TW would say.


----------



## harpo_72 (Feb 2, 2021)

I know a lot of you say that a net gives you no sense of swing faults, and I appreciate the argument, but how can you say a putting mat is not the same? I don’t bother with one myself, as it causes pace issues. I occasionally use a putting cup, but I must be completely off my head bored to do it as it doesn’t improve anything apart from reading the break in my carpets.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 2, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			I know a lot of you say that a net gives you no sense of swing faults, and I appreciate the argument, but how can you say a putting mat is not the same? I don’t bother with one myself, as it causes pace issues. I occasionally use a putting cup, but I must be completely off my head bored to do it as it doesn’t improve anything apart from reading the break in my carpets.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this..unless you've got a largish area and able to hit putts from different locations you'll groove a perfect " 1/2 a cup outside the left" stroke.
Get back on the greens, face a 15 foot double breaker and ....well.....
But then I hate practice anyway...


----------



## ExRabbit (Feb 3, 2021)

Just found and charged my Zepp swing gadget - just need to work out to work it again!


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 3, 2021)

Putting mats. I use one. I use it during some ad breaks during the golf. It is about 11 on a stimp, so roughly what our greens are in the summer. I mainly practice putts from about 1 1/2m to 2 1/2m.

Does it help? Yes, in my view. All putts are straight. If you can't start your putt on the line you have chosen, then you are never going to be able to putt. A putting mat that is flat will highlight whether you are starting your putts online, and also that you are not adding side spin. 

No, it won't help you read borrow, but so what? Technique is important too.

I find it also helps to practice banging in 3 footers. Except in very rare circumstances, these are straight, when hit at pace.

My mat does have a cup, so holinb out is real, not tricked up or imaginary.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 3, 2021)

Not swinging in the net any more, my garden is more of a bog than the course now 

Have started back on the putting mat, the boy just got one of those putt out gadgets which makes it a bit more fun. The ball mostly returns to me , don't have to keep going and emptying the hole


----------



## Wilson (Feb 23, 2021)

So, now those of us in England have a return date, how is practice going for those who are partaking? I’ve been using my net 3-4 times a week, alongside online coaching, which I’m really enjoying - I’ve made a few changes already and the swing looks better, and the strike is miles better. I’ve also made some changes to my chipping and putting, the chipping is fine but the putting needs more work, (or I need less work to do, so I can practice the putting more...).

The proof will be in April when we can actually play, but I’m actually enjoying the practice.


----------



## J55TTC (Feb 24, 2021)

I’m not. 
Gyming in the garage though, lost 6kg since the 1st Jan 👍🏻


----------



## Lilyhawk (Feb 24, 2021)

Don’t have a garden to get a net up so only continuing with physical exercise and stretching to be in better shape + speed stick training.

Speed stick training have given me a very sore left wrist though, so think I’ll need to lay low there so I don’t injure myself properly before the season has even started.


----------



## Curls (Feb 24, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			Don’t have a garden to get a net up so only continuing with physical exercise and stretching to be in better shape + speed stick training.

Speed stick training have given me a very sore left wrist though, so think I’ll need to lay low there so I don’t injure myself properly before the season has even started.
		
Click to expand...

That’s not good. Was it always a weak point ?


----------



## Lilyhawk (Feb 24, 2021)

Curls said:



			That’s not good. Was it always a weak point ?
		
Click to expand...

It doesn't seem to be something that has come due to doing speedstick training over time as it happened at a particular session. It came as I did the left hand side swinging, which is completely alien to me, so think it's more of a sprained wrist, but stupid as I am I've kept going with the training. Some rest and then some proper warm up moving forward before trying to swing the lights out is probably what is needed.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 24, 2021)

Now that we have a date, and the weather's improved, I guess I'd better mow the lawn this week and get the practise net out.


----------



## Larry long dog (Feb 6, 2022)

Apologies for resurrecting this thread, but are folk still using speedsticks either the original or the alternative cheaper ones?


----------



## SammmeBee (Feb 6, 2022)

And if they aren’t….do you want to sell them?!?


----------



## Larry long dog (Feb 6, 2022)

I tried that earlier link for the ‘fake’ ones but its a bad link now?


----------



## Larry long dog (Feb 7, 2022)

Bump 👆


----------

